# A new way of promoting good dental health😊



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So some of you may know that February is National dental health month for pets. And if any of your chis are like mine, then you may have an easy time cleaning some of your dogs teeth and a hard time with other. Ava is a difficult one. So I bought some dental toys, and this morning I put petz life gel along with a bit of coconut oil and voila! It worked. She was a bit apprehensive at first but then started chewing away. 

What are some unique ways that you guys clean your dogs teeth?

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-17D9-4133-BAF0-630965A8D498_zpsxc79322q.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-B571-42BA-914C-812A0A3274B2_zps3gasfxle.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-50DD-4172-9C1F-C8ED46B517D7_zpsxqnbdyk0.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-942E-4BC8-85E8-1F0FAE00DB86_zpsijfyawnu.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-086B-450C-9B74-13B1A48BD279_zpses0jsasw.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-85CB-4562-8B46-661CE124ABA9_zpspw8kv292.jpg

All clean mom! 🐶
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-F960-4322-9A2D-A3A8C2B0C17E_zpst4qu9jzi.jpg


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ours isn't unique but I brush them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava is my little devil lol. She doesn't like getting her teeth cleaned, so this is def a good way to do it.


----------



## abazoo (Jan 6, 2014)

What a sweet girl!!
I found some tooth gel that causes them to lick their lips/cleans their teeth, works 
I've never seen a stuffed animal chew for dental health, tho, whered you find it?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! Love her to pieces. That particular toy is by DOGO I think. But ruff ruff couture and Hip doggie has some too.


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

What a cutie! Does the gel take off stains on the teeth?


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Marley loves to chew on rope toys. I wonder if I could put the gel on those? Anyway, great idea!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Starr said:


> What a cutie! Does the gel take off stains on the teeth?



Hi Starr! It sure does. I use petz life gel, and I also let them lick coconut oil from my finger. Both are very good for the teeth. Coconut oil has load of other health benefits as well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

mom2marley said:


> Marley loves to chew on rope toys. I wonder if I could put the gel on those? Anyway, great idea!



Hi Lisa! A rope toy would be awesome to truths with. They also make a spray version. The toy she chewing on is a dental toy. The rough fabric and grooves help polish the teeth and remove plaque. But before using the gel, mine would only chew on them for short periods of time. Ava is my little monster lol, so anything I can do to persuade her into doing what I want is a plus!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am definitely going to try this. I brush Beverly's but she acts awful. She is so good about everything else. Baths, nail trims, she is fine. But brushing her teeth? No. Way. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I bought a spray gel that you spray on them


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have rope toys that Sapphire and Jewel like...not Lady and Prince. I do brush Prince's teeth daily and Sapphire's daily. Lady has super good teeth for her age. I brush her teeth everyday other day. So far I have let Jewel lick a tiny bit of doggie toothpaste off my finger. She doesn't have much in the way of teeth yet. I also like bully sticks and tripe chews. Tripe is supposed to be good for their teeth due to some enzyme in it. I also use Ziwipeak canned with tripe on occassion.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I am definitely going to try this. I brush Beverly's but she acts awful. She is so good about everything else. Baths, nail trims, she is fine. But brushing her teeth? No. Way. Thanks for the tip!



You are very welcomed my dear. Let me know how Bev likes it😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I have rope toys that Sapphire and Jewel like...not Lady and Prince. I do brush Prince's teeth daily and Sapphire's daily. Lady has super good teeth for her age. I brush her teeth everyday other day. So far I have let Jewel lick a tiny bit of doggie toothpaste off my finger. She doesn't have much in the way of teeth yet. I also like bully sticks and tripe chews. Tripe is supposed to be good for their teeth due to some enzyme in it. I also use Ziwipeak canned with tripe on occassion.



I haven't yet tried tripe for my crew. But I will definitely look into it. I recently tried a canned 5 star food for my crew and they all loved it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> I bought a spray gel that you spray on them



Which spray gel do you use? The only one I've seen in spray form is petz life. But I'm definitely open to something new.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

I had some petz life gel in my closet that I used for my shih Tzu. I took it out to see if I could use it with Marley for his teeth. When he smelled it he ran under my bed to hide from me! Strange....


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

mom2marley said:


> I had some petz life gel in my closet that I used for my shih Tzu. I took it out to see if I could use it with Marley for his teeth. When he smelled it he ran under my bed to hide from me! Strange....


Just gave me a giggle :laughing8: ! x x x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

mom2marley said:


> I had some petz life gel in my closet that I used for my shih Tzu. I took it out to see if I could use it with Marley for his teeth. When he smelled it he ran under my bed to hide from me! Strange....



Ha! Poor little guy! Seems your going to have to find a way of tricking him like I've had to do Ava. I adds bit of coconut oil because it's sweet and smells good. That always works for her 😊


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ha! Poor little guy! Seems your going to have to find a way of tricking him like I've had to do Ava. I adds bit of coconut oil because it's sweet and smells good. That always works for her &#55357;&#56842;


Marley loves coconut oil! He seems to have occasional mild constipation and the coconut oil helps.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ha! Poor little guy! Seems your going to have to find a way of tricking him like I've had to do Ava. I adds bit of coconut oil because it's sweet and smells good. That always works for her &#55357;&#56842;


ok, so what I did was soften a bit of coconut oil. I then rubbed it on the rope toys he likes to chew on. hopefully that can help with dental care! he of course liked that.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

mom2marley said:


> ok, so what I did was soften a bit of coconut oil. I then rubbed it on the rope toys he likes to chew on. hopefully that can help with dental care! he of course liked that.



Awesome! I'm glad it worked for him. Coconut oil is such an amazing product for dogs and people too. Now I wonder if you can add a bit of his tooth cleaner to it?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

What's the crochet toy made of? And where can i find that dental toy OP posted?

I had no idea coconut oil cleans teeth! What exactly does it do? Loosen the plaque?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleLuxie said:


> What's the crochet toy made of? And where can i find that dental toy OP posted?
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea coconut oil cleans teeth! What exactly does it do? Loosen the plaque?



I believe the toy is by DOGO?! But they also have some made by ruff ruff couture and hip doggie. They are made of a knit fabric. 

Coconut oil is good for overall Heath, as well as dental health and aids in keeping the breathe fresh.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Because of your helpful advice, I just bought Beverly a DOGO chew toy and some Petz Life Gel. I hope it works and she will actually chew the toy. If she won't chew the toy does the gel still help if she just licks some off my finger?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It sure does! I use the gel daily. The chew toys are just an added bonus. Even without adding the gel to them, my dogs still chew on them. They are supposed to help remove plaque. It just depends on if your dog is a chewer or not. All of mine are. But some dogs aren't interested in chewing, or toys at all lol. I just found some cute Easter ones I want to buy them 😍. I hope little Bev likes her new toy😘.

http://www.puppylovecouture.com/toys.html


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> It sure does! I use the gel daily. The chew toys are just an added bonus. Even without adding the gel to them, my dogs still chew on them. They are supposed to help remove plaque. It just depends on if your dog is a chewer or not. All of mine are. But some dogs aren't interested in chewing, or toys at all lol. I just found some cute Easter ones I want to buy them &#55357;&#56845;. I hope little Bev likes her new toy&#55357;&#56856;.
> 
> PUPPY LOVE COUTURE - Dog Toys


Those are so cute!! I ordered the donkey because I could see that Ava loved it. Beverly has so many toys. I can't stop!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's so cute when they run around the house carrying their little toys lol. Mine love tiny toys. I can't wait til Beverly gets hers. So sweet. I also can't wait til you get your new puppy 😍😍. Perfect timing with summer coming.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been using the Doctors Foster and Smith dental wipes on Marley and Gizmo. Marley did ok with those! I haven't tried a toothbrush yet though.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't know they made dental wipes. Do you think they are effective?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i might have to go back to the gel for dex. his breath is startin to stink and he stopped chewin on bullys for some reason...i'm thinkin its because KC keeps stealin them every chance she gets LOL. her teeth are fab though!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> i might have to go back to the gel for dex. his breath is startin to stink and he stopped chewin on bullys for some reason...i'm thinkin its because KC keeps stealin them every chance she gets LOL. her teeth are fab though!



Which gel do you use?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that's such a good idea to put the petz life gel on those toys. I have a couple crocheted toys.. I think they are the ones shaped like fruit... I didn't know they would be good for the teeth . hehe. do you put them in the machine to wash them or handwash ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I haven't had them long. But I'd probably hand wash them in the sink? I love the Easter crotchet toys. So cute!😊 Warmer weather is getting near. 40's and sunny all weekend and 50's next week. Now we can finally melt all this old snow.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

The petzlife one  what worked for KC were her virbac dental chews


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> The petzlife one  what worked for KC were her virbac dental chews



I've never heard of those chews. I'll have to look them up 😊


----------



## Megsavs (Feb 15, 2014)

My girl eats raw, so the bones she eats cleans her teeth


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I want to try coconut oil. Where do I get it? What kinds/brands do you use? Also, how do I use it?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's awesome. I use it for everything. Paw massage, I rub it into their coats before a bath, I also just scoop some in my finger nightly and let them kick it. You can also use it to make 🐶treats. I buy it at my local boutiques. However you can find it on Amazon or maybe ebay. Or your local grocery store. 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-5B61-477A-929E-2860F70AC3BF_zpsioofud87.jpg


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

That's so helpful, thank you! I'll get Beverly some this week.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You are very welcome my dear!😘😍


----------

